# Panting and pregnant but no udder?



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

One of my does is anything up to 5 months pregnant and is panting really fast. She's been doing this all day. She's also stretching and yawning a lot which are obvious signs of getting ready, but she's got practically no udder. Her first time she only had a small udder but she rejected her twins then after a very hard birth. Could it be possible she'd have a kid now with an udder only noticeable by touch?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How is her appetite? It can also be a symptom of preg toxemia. Do you have access to ketone strips? Some does don't udder until last minute and if she tried off with a small udder last year I could see her having a small udder this year if she wasn't milked.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> How is her appetite? It can also be a symptom of preg toxemia. Do you have access to ketone strips? Some does don't udder until last minute and if she tried off with a small udder last year I could see her having a small udder this year if she wasn't milked.


Her appetite is wonderful. She's scoffing her hay right now. And she was dried off immediately so that may be a point. One of her tweets was incredibly swollen for ages last year and is still slightly larger, does that suggest anything?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Every once in a while a doe will kid without ever building an udder.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

sometimes they will develope and udder while their kidding


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Samamtha said:


> sometimes they will develope and udder while their kidding





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Every once in a while a doe will kid without ever building an udder.


If this is potentially early stage labour, how long should it last? I'm a little worried, I think her ligaments may be going now.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she standing and moving around well? Are you seeing any shivering/muscle tremors? 

If it were me, I would probably go ahead and give calcium (I use the oral drench, Goats Prefer), if she has been breathing rapidly for a while and head to the pharmacy for some ketone strips just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Is she standing and moving around well? Are you seeing any shivering/muscle tremors?
> 
> If it were me, I would probably go ahead and give calcium (I use the oral drench, Goats Prefer), if she has been breathing rapidly for a while and head to the pharmacy for some ketone strips just to be on the safe side.


She's up and wandering around for now, she keeps nuzzling through the straw but I have no idea if she's looking for babies or looking for goat nuts. That being said though she has a few left from her dinner so maybe it is baby? I think she's likely to kid as the pinheads are there still but her back end and ligaments have gone slack so that I can almost pinch my fingers. No tremors that I can see. Her eyes are ever so slightly bloodshot, does that mean anything?

Edit: did a quick test on her, she's taking 2.5 +/- breaths a second


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Pre labor can last up to 12 hours


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

She's stopped panting quite so much now but no baby. Her ligaments have also softened but the little ones are still there. Could she have been in labour for too long and the kids have died inside her? Would that explain this behaviour?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

How is she now?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

mariarose said:


> How is she now?


Still preggers, but I think her ligaments are fully going now. But then again, she's a goat so she's probably just being anoying.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What do her lady parts look like? Flabby and slack? Any "goo"? Has there been any straining going on?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The "hollow" that develops when the kids drop, has that filled back in (indicating that the kid is moving up and through the birth canal)?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Hmm, I never knew of that trick. I haven't noticed, I'll take a look.

As for her lady parts, she's definitely all saggy and she opens right up when she lies down, I posted a picture on another thread. She's still stretching a fair bit but there's not been the amniotic "gunk" fluid yet so she's not quite ready... but that doesn't mean much obviously since that could come at any time.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/is-she-likely-to-kid.194894/#post-2083707


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think she's just messing with you. ;-). Apparently she read the goats' Code of Honor and is bound and determined to fulfill it.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Sounds about right! 


groovyoldlady said:


> I think she's just messing with you. ;-). Apparently she read the goats' Code of Honor and is bound and determined to fulfill it.


:devil:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blood shot eye's is an indication, she may of been trying to push. After a long period of this, they give up and very exhausted, labor breathing ect.

It won't hurt to wash up, put on a new surgical glove and with 2 fingers gently go in see if she is open or close. If closed, you will hit a wall quickly.
If she is open, she may have issues with a stuck kid or may not be dilating all the way.

Is the weather warm or cold during the day or when she was panting?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Blood shot eye's is an indication, she may of been trying to push. After a long period of this, they give up and very exhausted, labor breathing ect.
> 
> It won't hurt to wash up, put on a new surgical glove and with 2 fingers gently go in see if she is open or close. If closed, you will hit a wall quickly.
> If she is open, she may have issues with a stuck kid or may not be dilating all the way.
> ...


Well, still nothing. However her sides have sunken now and I think her vulva has elongated a lot. She's very "stretchy" and uncomfortable. Trying to kill all the other goats (except the tiny one I put in her pen this morning). Ligaments are still very much there though. I don't think I'm gonna know until there's something sticking out the back (and even then I reckon she might be playing with me!)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is her udder making any progress? When she was panting the other day, was it warmer than usual?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Tenacross said:


> Is her udder making any progress? When she was panting the other day, was it warmer than usual?


It's just about visible now. As for the other day it was actually colder than normal. It's really warm now but she's not panting now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, a little worried about her.


----------

